# A 3D Tulip



## Bend The Light (Apr 15, 2011)

I just learned how to do 3D images! It's quite good fun!

To view this, look at the images below, relax and sort of "de-focus". Allow yourself to go cross-eyed until the 2 images overlap in the centre (make sure you are viewing it level). If you relax enough, and do it slowly, you end up with a 3D image between two out-of-focus images. Once you can see it, you can look around the 3D image quite easily...




tulip 3D by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


Bonus image...my daughter. Tried doing people...they move. Annie moved her big toe on her right foot, so it looks strange when viewing 3D. The rest of her is good, though. 




annie by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 15, 2011)

For the flower, the first photo is not in focus and the exposure isn't the same as the second, which throws the effect off.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 15, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> For the flower, the first photo is not in focus and the exposure isn't the same as the second, which throws the effect off.


 
Yes, I noticed that. The reason being that they were not taken with this in mind, however, I was able to get a decent 3D image myself, so I included it.

I'm off taking more images now...I like this effect.


----------



## dpalasini (Apr 15, 2011)

Reminds me of those old books. Always loved those. I see these perfectly and I think they are awesome.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 15, 2011)

dpalasini said:


> Reminds me of those old books. Always loved those. I see these perfectly and I think they are awesome.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

I tried a few more...the wife thinks I am crazy, but I think I am hooked on this. 
How do these look? (Apologies to those that can't do it, but you could try...some of these seem easier to "get")




boots by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




sandals by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




log by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




scene by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

And my favourite...look at those stamens (?) in the centre of the flowers!



My best 3D so far...flower by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## FineWhine (Apr 17, 2011)

I...can't...stop..looking.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

FineWhine said:


> I...can't...stop..looking.


 
Ha ha...I was a bit like that. I especially love the flower ones...the way the innards of the flower protrude, I think it's brillaint.

Thanks.


----------



## velocraig (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice 
Reminds me of the old 3D "viewers" grandma and grandpa had laying around the house when I was a kid.
Now I wan't to find out more about the technique!


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 18, 2011)

velocraig said:


> Very nice
> Reminds me of the old 3D "viewers" grandma and grandpa had laying around the house when I was a kid.
> Now I wan't to find out more about the technique!


 
Thanks. I have a lot of info on it, but it's on another forum, so can't really link here.
A program called "Stereo Photo Maker" is free, and these were made with just 3 or 4 clicks. 
You need 2 images taken with the camera at 5cm apart, but same orientation and focus point. Keep all camera settings manual, and the same. Open the two images in this program "open left/right images"...Auto align, add a border if you want. You may need to swap left/right...save stereo image. I might make a video tutorial tonight...

Cheers


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 18, 2011)

scene and sandals are those most convincing out of the bunch imo

great job though :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 19, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> scene and sandals are those most convincing out of the bunch imo
> 
> great job though :thumbup:


 
Thanks. I see some better than others, and it's sometimes to do with how tired I am!

Cheers.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice!  I've been playing with this stuff for a few years (though I haven't done very many).  I just got a 3D monitor/shutter glasses, and it's pretty incredible.  This morning I got a program to turn my 3D 'side by side' images into full 3D shutter glasses files, and the results are stunning!


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 25, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Very nice!  I've been playing with this stuff for a few years (though I haven't done very many).  I just got a 3D monitor/shutter glasses, and it's pretty incredible.  This morning I got a program to turn my 3D 'side by side' images into full 3D shutter glasses files, and the results are stunning!


 
Sounds great...I need to earn more so I can get these toys!


----------

